# Looking for best Nightvision dashcam with rear passenger recording



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking for the best Nightvision dashcam with rear passenger recording. I haven't been able to find one that does both that accurately works at night.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

The new model BlackVue 650 two camera setup has IR lamps on the second camera for night recording inside the car.


----------



## Bromius Maximus (Feb 28, 2016)

My dash cam included a rear view camera intended to go in back window. I shortened cable and mounted to windshield pointed into car (taxi can style). 

The IR illuminator on the cam itself are really weak so I bought a 48 ir led illuminator board and installed it inside the dome light. The advantage of this is even good on-cam ir leds cast shadows of the intervening seats. 

Also, leds on the cam will show up if passenger is scanning car interior with celphone camera. Giving cam position away if intending to keep it hid.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Transcend 520 has interior infrared for night recording.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

The best one I've found.. used it for over a year works well.. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> The best one I've found.. used it for over a year works well.. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


My cam just died, how do you like this one? Does it affect the use of rear view mirror in any way?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Groupon deal @ $119 on Falcon 360 ends 4/7.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Bromius Maximus said:


> My dash cam included a rear view camera intended to go in back window. I shortened cable and mounted to windshield pointed into car (taxi can style).
> 
> The IR illuminator on the cam itself are really weak so I bought a 48 ir led illuminator board and installed it inside the dome light. The advantage of this is even good on-cam ir leds cast shadows of the intervening seats.
> 
> Also, leds on the cam will show up if passenger is scanning car interior with celphone camera. Giving cam position away if intending to keep it hid.


Which board did you use? Can you give a link?

I bought an infrared camera light but it'd be nice to wire something in within the dome light.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Deathmate said:


> Looking for the best Nightvision dashcam with rear passenger recording. I haven't been able to find one that does both that accurately works at night.


I just got a dual dash can an it suxs at night. So I'm with u on this one. It's dark at night an can't see nothing. Day time it works great.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Bromius Maximus said:


> My dash cam included a rear view camera intended to go in back window. I shortened cable and mounted to windshield pointed into car (taxi can style).
> 
> The IR illuminator on the cam itself are really weak so I bought a 48 ir led illuminator board and installed it inside the dome light. The advantage of this is even good on-cam ir leds cast shadows of the intervening seats.
> 
> Also, leds on the cam will show up if passenger is scanning car interior with celphone camera. Giving cam position away if intending to keep it hid.


Can you share details on what you purchased and how you installed it? This sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I just got a dual dash can an it suxs at night. So I'm with u on this one. It's dark at night an can't see nothing. Day time it works great.


I hope to post info tomorrow on the infrared light I added. Really makes the camera useful.


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

This is a very good one with the best reviews: http://amzn.to/1MqgU6q


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok, I finally posted pics of my setup and the devices that I used.

The key is adding an off-camera infrared light source. I plug mine into one of my USB charger outlets and it works like a charm, constantly powered and providing plenty of light.

I don't believe that any of the nightvision cameras with LEDs on camera do an adequate job (as in: you can't see anything).

Details here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-tried-a-sima-sl-100ir-light-for-their-dashcam.70530/


----------

